# Sending and Receiving' reported error(0x80042108):



## Jithesh (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all,
After configuring the outlook Whenever i m sending/Receiving the mail , getting the error as follows
-----------------------------
Sending and Receiving' reported error(0x80042108):'Outlook is unable to connect to your incoming(POP3) e-mail server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider(ISP).'
--------------------------------

Tahnks


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

If you use Norton then this error is common. The workaround is to uninstall and reinstall Norton although Microsoft issue this warning
*
Warning *This workaround may make your computer or your network more vulnerable to attack by malicious users or by malicious software such as viruses. We do not recommend this workaround but are providing this information so that you can implement this workaround at your own discretion. Use this workaround at your own risk

*Important *These steps may increase your security risk. These steps may also make your computer or your network more vulnerable to attack by malicious users or by malicious software such as viruses. We recommend the process that this article describes to enable programs to operate as they are designed to, or to implement specific program capabilities. Before you make these changes, we recommend that you evaluate the risks that are associated with implementing this process in your particular environment. If you choose to implement this process, take any appropriate additional steps to help protect your system. We recommend that you use this process only if you really require this process.

If the problem persists then contact Symantec for the latest updated version or help to reconfigure the product


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

More info please.

What E-mail service are you attempting to use?
Have you enabled POP from your e-mail account?
How do you have the following set?
Outgoing Server Requires Authentication?
Server Port Numbers SMTP and POP?
Do you have SSL checked for the POP and SMTP servers?
How is your ISP and where are you located?

JamesO


----------

